# Difference with Curado 100DSV and Citica 100DSV??



## jrebel1541 (Aug 30, 2004)

What is the difference between the Curado 100DSV and the Citica 100DSV. Both made in Japan (Unlike the Citica 200's which are made in Malaysia







. Is it just one more bearing. Trying to see if the 80 bucks difference is worth it. Thanks


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

check out General CoolBro's thread on this very subject and look at Bantam's repsonse.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=124809


----------

